# TwistedWhiskerz Ohio's premier catfish tournament trail 2010 Sched.



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

TwistedWhiskerz 
Official Catfish Tournament Trail in Ohio

2010 Schedule

*April 10th *(day event) Portage Lakes (Turkeyfoot) - Summit County
Old State Park Ramp off 619 right by bridge 

*May 15th *(night event) West Branch (Kirwan) Reservoir -Portage county
West Boat Ramp 

*June 5th *(night event) Sandusky Bay Erie, Sandusky & Ottawa Counties 
Shelby St. Boat Watch, 101 Shelby St., Sandusky 44870

*July 24th *(day event) Ohio River Marietta -Washington County
Indian Acres Park Linwood Ave., Marietta 45750 Main Event $80.00 registration w/optional big fish 

*August 21st *(night event) Clear Fork -Richland/ Morrow Counties
Danes Marina Ramp 

*September 18th *(night event) Alum Creek lake -Delaware County
Cheshire Launch  Mid-lake on East Shore - 2028 Africa Rd. Delaware 43015 

*October 16th *(day event) Leesville -Carroll County
South Fork Ramp 

Special Events
*June 19th *(Day Event) Black River (Get your Fathers out! )
Lorain county 14st Port Authority 
Ramp off Broadway in Lorain, Oh 
$25.00 registration w/ $5.00 big fish option

*March 27th *(Day Event) Findley Lake in Findley state park (Ice Breaker!)
- Lorain county State Route 58 wellington, Oh
44074 At: Main Ramp Southeast Shore 
 $25.00 registration w/ $5.00 big fish option


Catchem big with us and get your questions answered at:
www.TwistedWhiskerz.com

Day Events= 7:00am to 7:50am for sign in / registration launch at 8:00am, fish hard and be back at the scale for
Weigh in at 4:00pm. 

Night Events= 7:00pm to 7:50pm for sign in / registration launch at 8:00pm, fish hard and be back at the scale for
Weigh in at 8:00am.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

sorry guys entry fees are way too steep for me .........and no seperate bank fishing division ??


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Bummer man, we were hoping to see you make it to a few. You are allowed to bank fish, but no there is no special category or division for that. Well if you can't make one, theres always next year.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Is the Portage Lakes tourney confined to Turkeyfoot or did you just mention that lake in particular due to the registration and weigh ins being held there?


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks, this is a good question. Basically we are holding the registration and weight in at the Turkeyfoot ramp but you can, even if fishing from shore, fish anywhere that you can access from a boat after launching at the Turkeyfoot ramp. If a body of water is not accessible from Turkeyfoot Lake and a participating angler/ team is reported doing so, they risk being disqualified.






Snobal said:


> Is the Portage Lakes tourney confined to Turkeyfoot or did you just mention that lake in particular due to the registration and weigh ins being held there?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Brian, if you think about it, its only $5 per person more than our tournaments...I might fish the one at Leesville if I can find a partner


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> Brian, if you think about it, its only $5 per person more than our tournaments...I might fish the one at Leesville if I can find a partner


$50 per team which includes big fish ......i thought ?? at ours IF we held a team tournament it would be $30 per team..............plus i cant see fishing from the shore and having any chance of winning against guys in boats with fish finders and electronics and them being able to locate the deep water fish and creek channels and structure that is not accessible from the bank.........im not knocking their tournaments at all just speaking my opinion...........that is why i stick to bank fishing tournaments (no boat anymore)............i fished one at Atwood a few years ago from the bank with NEOCATS and had a darn good night (probably my best ever at Atwood) fishing with Joe and we were not even close to making money..........i think we might have been Top 10..........not even sure about that !!!


----------



## CatfishinRedneck88 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am going to try to make 1 or 2 of these. Not sure though due to distance.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope you can, keep those gas prices at bay would make it alot easier! well hope to see you, seek me out when you do like to meet ya .


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 13, 2010)

I may come out and try my luck (shore fishing) as I love going after Channel Cats!!


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 13, 2010)

is there usually any guys shore fishing these tournaments??


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im going to try to fish a couple of these that are close to home, and I will be fishing from the bank...If you find the right spots you have just as good of a chance as the guys in boats...:G


----------



## TBONE123456789 (Sep 8, 2008)

dyce 51 , We have had a few people in the past fish from shore. Last year at Sandusky Bay there were quite a few shore bound teams. When Bob and I started a few years ago we were on shore also. you can come out and check us out even if you dont fish but we hope you do!
Tom


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> If you find the right spots you have just as good of a chance as the guys in boats...:G


NOPE..........NO WAY...........ive gotto disagree with ya on that one..........had one of my best nights ever fishing from the bank a few years ago at one of these tournaments and didnt even come close to the guys in the boats..........i think we finished in the Top 10 MAYBE...........theres just way too many GOOD SPOTS that you can get to in a boat that a bank angler does NOT have access to.....not to mention the fact that you cam LOCATE fish with the fish finders and electronics on a boat ......and its just my opinion there should be a boater and non-boater division to make things EVEN ......OR a open division for either one and then a NON-BOATER division .......not trying to step on anyones toes just giving an honest opinion !!!


----------

